# Taylor County Boondocks Mud Park



## Rocky Creek ATV (Mar 28, 2009)

Taylor County Boondocks Mud Park is the newest park in Ga to offer trails, mud, concerts, camping, showers and loads of fun for ATV's, SxS's, Trucks and Jeeps. Grand Opening June 29-July 1, 2012. 

http://www.taylorcountyboondocks.com/

Taylor County Boondocks Mud Park - Sports/Recreation/Activities - Butler, GA | Facebook


----------



## rth0006 (May 1, 2013)

Awesome place to ride!


----------

